# ordem de verbo e sujeito em perguntas



## casaleiro

Olá!
Em muitas línguas, há uma ordem normal dos constituintes (sujeito-verbo-objeto) em frases declarativas, e outra ordem em perguntas. Em português não é o caso, portanto a mesma sequência de palavras pode ser declarativa ou interrogativa:
"O senhor está com sede" (frase declarativa)
"O senhor está com sede?" (frase interrogativa, que se realisa com outra entonação).

Mas também pode-se dizer "Está com sede" (sujeito nulo), "Está o senhor com sede" (VS variação em frases declarativas).
Ora, tenho uma dúvida: a pergunta "Está o senhor com sede?" (com a entonação apropriada) é gramatical, ou não é? Vocês lusófonos aceitam-a, rejeitam-a, aceitam mas não gostam?
Obrigado...


----------



## Vanda

Para nossos ouvidos brasileiros vai soar esquisito. Vamos pensar logo que é um estrangeiro formulando a pergunta.


----------



## GoRudenRakurai

A construção gramatical está correta mas é de um formalismo tão elevado que nunca é usado senão em narrativas e mesmo essas são em tom muito formal. Daí nunca ser usado e se interpretar logo como alguém que está a aprender a língua portuguesa.


----------



## casaleiro

Obrigado pelas respostas. Foram uma grande ajuda. Tenho um serviço para fazer que tem a ver com a variação da ordem das palavras, e o meu juízo não aguenta mais


----------



## englishmania

1. O senhor está com sede?   
2. Está com sede o senhor?  
3. Está o senhor com sede?   Não considero aceitável esta construção inglesa.*




casaleiro said:


> aceitam*-na, *rejeitam*-na,* aceitam mas não gostam?


----------



## casaleiro

Obrigado englishmania pela sua resposta, que me faz pensar que o meu exemplo foi mal escolhido.

Sff., os lusofalantes podem me dar a sua opinião sobre as seguintes frases interrogativas: quais são que acham corretas, quais estranhas, quais erradas?

1. i. O gato saiu?
   ii. Saiu o gato?

2. i. O gato bebeu o leite?
   ii. Bebeu o gato o leite?
  iii. Bebeu o leite o gato?


----------



## Carfer

Concordo que a ordem directa é a forma mais comum em perguntas, sobretudo na linguagem corrente, e que, no caso proposto, será efectivamente como a maior parte das pessoas diz, mas daí a considerar incorrectas ou mesmo estrangeirismos construções como as citadas vai um passo que não vou dar, sobretudo porque passei umas dezenas de anos a empregá-las e a ver colegas empregá-las, nem sempre nem obrigatoriamente, é verdade, mas seguramente com muita frequência: '_Sabe a senhora testemunha se..._', _'Está a senhora testemunha certa de que...?', 'Quando falou a senhora testemunha com F... a última vez?, 'Tem a senhora testemunha a certeza de que a frase foi...? Não terá antes o Réu dito que..', 'Está o declarante com receio de..?'._ E, se é certo, que se trata de perguntas formais, em ambiente formal, não é menos verdade que essa forma de interrogar nada tem de específico nem de restrito a esse meio, que é português genuíno e que a mesma ordem inversa também ocorre na linguagem corrente: _'Estarás (tu) convencido de que essa é a melhor forma de agir? Não terá F... já demonstrado que só poderá trazer prejuízos?_', _'Não estarás (tu) à espera que o dinheiro te caia do céu?', 'Não haverá aqui gato?_'. Diria portanto, que menos comuns, sim, certamente que são, mas agramaticais é que não.
Nestes dois tópicos do Ciberdúvidas há outros exemplos de ordem inversa em frases comuns
O uso do sujeito posposto - Ciberdúvidas da Língua Portuguesa
A concordância verbal numa frase interrogativa  com inversão do sujeito - Ciberdúvidas da Língua Portuguesa

P.S. às questões que casaleiro entretanto pôs, na minha opinião são todas correctas e todas podem ocorrer, umas com mais frequência do que outras, e sempre sem prejuízo de que as mais comuns são as feitas na ordem directa.


----------



## GoRudenRakurai

casaleiro said:


> 1. i. O gato saiu?
> ii. Saiu o gato?
> 
> 2. i. O gato bebeu o leite?
> ii. Bebeu o gato o leite?
> iii. Bebeu o leite o gato?


----------



## guihenning

casaleiro said:


> 1. i. O gato saiu?
> ii. Saiu o gato?
> 
> 2. i. O gato bebeu o leite?
> ii. Bebeu o gato o leite?
> iii. Bebeu o leite o gato?


Para mim 1i. e 1ii. podem ocorrer, sendo 1i. muito mais comum.
2i. e 2iii. me são mais aceitáveis do que 2ii., sendo 2i muito mais comum.


----------



## gato radioso

Mas 1i e 1ii são ambas correctas, não são? É, ao final, uma questão de frequência de uso?


----------



## GoRudenRakurai

Sim, ambas estão corretas, tal como a 2i e a 2iii


----------



## gato radioso

GoRudenRakurai said:


> Sim, ambas estão corretas, tal como a 2i e a 2iii


----------



## englishmania

Li e compreendo o que o Carfer disse. Confesso que nem tinha pensado na possibilidade desse uso num contexto específico.  Tem razão. 

Ainda assim, na minha opinião, esse uso não me parece generalizado e (posso estar completamente enganada) , por isso, sinto que devo aconselhar uma construção mais comum, principalmente a alguém que está a aprender português.

Por exemplo, _ Bebeu o gato o leite? _parece-me uma frase muito ambígua e incomum.

O que eu diria a um aluno seria o seguinte:
_O gato bebeu o leite? _ deveria ser a forma privilegiada
_Bebeu o leite o gato?  _comum coloquialmente
_Bebeu o gato o leite? _não aconselharia


----------



## GoRudenRakurai

Como o intuito é ensinar alguém, acho que se devem descartar regionalismos e vícios de língua, e acho que este é o caso.
Por vezes também troco a ordem das palavras, mas não sendo registo de língua não acho que se deva propagar para quem está/quer aprender.


----------



## Carfer

englishmania said:


> Ainda assim, na minha opinião, esse uso não me parece generalizado e (posso estar completamente enganada) , por isso, sinto que devo aconselhar uma construção mais comum, principalmente a alguém que está a aprender português.
> 
> Por exemplo, _ Bebeu o gato o leite? _parece-me uma frase muito ambígua e incomum.
> 
> O que eu diria a um aluno seria o seguinte:
> _O gato bebeu o leite? _ deveria ser a forma privilegiada
> _Bebeu o leite o gato?  _comum coloquialmente
> _Bebeu o gato o leite? _não aconselharia


Também tem razão. Tudo depende do contexto, naturalmente. No fim de contas, a inversão do sujeito não é mais do que um recurso linguístico para empregar quando for útil ou conveniente, seja por razões estilísticas, seja por ênfase, uso, consonância, etc.. A gramática não tem aí muito a dizer. A ordem em que os elementos sintáticos ocorrem não é rígida, não podemos dizer que só a ordem directa vale(*), ainda que esta seja aquela que o bom senso aconselha que se recomende a um principiante. Contudo, como nem todos aqui são principiantes, não podemos ignorar que há outras possibilidades e maneiras de dizer.

(*)A propósito, lembro-me sempre das estrofes de '_Os Lusíadas_', sobre os quais recaía, no meu tempo de Liceu, a análise sintática, uma descabelada e provavelmente inútil prática que deve ter alienado inúmeros estudantes do poema e da literatura. Nelas, o sujeito está frequentemente num verso, o verbo meia dúzia de versos mais acima ou mais abaixo, um e outro escondidos o mais das vezes entre incompreensíveis referências mitológicas cujo significado, naquela idade, o nosso grau de cultura não permitia alcançar. Concedo que foi de alguma utilidade para aqueles que não desistiram logo da empresa, deu-nos treino e ferramentas para interpretar textos complexos, mas, no geral, não deixa de ser uma barbaridade. Não quero que baixemos (ou subamos? ) a esse nível, mas, se a frase é compreensível, se não viola nenhuma regra gramatical imperativa, o máximo que me parece que devamos fazer é assinalar a invulgaridade sem a rejeitar, até mesmo se aparece na forma extrema de '_Bebeu o gato o leite?'. _É que na verdade, a bizarria da forma não afecta em nada a compreensão nem causa ambiguidade. Diz-nos a experiência da vida que o leite não bebe o gato, logo é bastante claro quem bebe o quê.


----------



## guihenning

Talvez o exemplo do gato seja meio extremo e engessado, mas no meu português frases como as seguintes são bem comuns de se ouvirem:
_— Está subindo ou descendo esse elevador?
— Já chegou o médico que atende aqui à tarde?
— Então sou eu o culpado?_
e outras tantas.


----------



## englishmania

As frases que mencionou são bastante comuns.

Pelo que vejo, o que me parece causar estranheza é quando se coloca o sujeito entre o verbo e o predicado. Para mim, o verbo e o predicado fazem sentido juntos.

O João encontrou as chaves? OK
Encontrou as chaves o João? OK
Encontrou o João as chaves? estranho  (desculpem, não me levem a mal, mas não sou capaz de "aceitar" esta construção como natural e aconselhar um discente a usá-la)


----------



## Vanda

Carfer disse: 





> A propósito, lembro-me sempre das estrofes de '_Os Lusíadas_', sobre os quais recaía, no meu tempo de Liceu, a análise sintática, uma descabelada e provavelmente inútil prática que deve ter alienado inúmeros estudantes do poema e da literatura. Nelas, o sujeito está frequentemente num verso, o verbo meia dúzia de versos mais acima ou mais abaixo, um e outro escondidos o mais das vezes entre incompreensíveis referências mitológicas cujo significado, naquela idade, o nosso grau de cultura não permitia alcançar.


Me fez lembrar nosso hino nacional: 


> Ouviram do Ipiranga as margens plácidas
> De um povo heroico o brado retumbante


 Com influência do Parnasianismo, a inversão  faz com que a maioria dos brasileiros não entenda bem e não consiga achar o sujeito no trecho, tanto que é uma questão bem famosa em alguns concursos públicos.


----------

